# New Litter



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Well its not a brand new litter, They were born Jan. 24th
There was 15,but the peanut died and then the other night she stepped onto 3 of them and killed them.
it was her first litter, so I"m not blaming her. She has been a good mom to them.

3 days old









4 days old









6 days old









9 Days old:


----------



## zebedee (Feb 1, 2010)

wow they look very pretty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, that is one big litter. Are you going for even marked? If you aren't, a couple of these might make a good start. Great markings!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
I would like to try to breed for even marked,but I'm not having much luck.
I love there markings, I'm still not sure which ones I am going to keep

*11 Days*

















*13 Days*


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

From the little I know about even's (most of which I was told last week!) I would probably suggest keeping all fo them and trying your luck with as many litters as possible! Although there may be a more technical approach, very jealous of your brokens though I would love some brokens/evens for a show line.


----------

